# Hausautomatisierung via S7-1200 für Smartphones



## Flipdajunk (15 April 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin in dem Siemens Forum auf folgendes gestoßen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/629...g-mit-hilfe-des-webservers-der-s7-1200-a.html
(link jetzt auch für diese Forum)

Ich finde durch den Webserver auf der 1200er ist es einer Überlegung wert, solche Steuerungen Zuhause einzusetzen.

Gruß Flip


----------



## IBFS (15 April 2013)

Wegen einen WEB-Server muss man keine SIEMENS-Steuerung einsetzen, erst recht keine S7-1200.
Schreibe erstmal was du "Zuhause" vor hast. Pauschale Aussagen gibt es da wirklich nicht.


----------



## Flipdajunk (16 April 2013)

Naja,
ich möchte meine Beleuchtung, Rollos und Heizung über mein Handy und über Taster in der Wohnung Steuern können. Und das eventuell auch von außerhalb meines Heimnetzes.


----------



## Paul (17 April 2013)

Flipdajunk schrieb:


> Naja,
> ich möchte meine Beleuchtung, Rollos und Heizung über mein Handy und über Taster in der Wohnung Steuern können. Und das eventuell auch von außerhalb meines Heimnetzes.


Manchmal frage ich mich ob euere Generation überhaupt überlebensfähig
wäre, wenn man euch die Sch... Smartphones wegnehmen würde.

Und die Schnabeltasse voll Latte Maciato to Go gleich mit dazu.

Sorry aber das musste mal raus.


----------



## Flipdajunk (18 April 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ob euere Generation überhaupt überlebensfähig
> wäre, wenn man euch die Sch... Smartphones wegnehmen würde.
> 
> Und die Schnabeltasse voll Latte Maciato to Go gleich mit dazu.
> ...



Manchmal frage ich mich ob euere Generation überhaupt überlebensfähig
wäre, wenn ihr nicht dauernd über die jüngere Generation meckern könntet.

Und betonen das früher alles besser war.

Sorry aber das musste mal raus.


----------



## thomass5 (18 April 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich ob euere Generation überhaupt überlebensfähig
> wäre, wenn man euch die Sch... Smartphones wegnehmen würde.
> 
> Und die Schnabeltasse voll Latte Maciato to Go gleich mit dazu.
> ...



Ohne Smartphone wird schwer,  da ich forumssüchtig bin. 

Latte Maciato brauch ich nicht. Ich trinke noch Kaffee und diesen auch schwarz und in Ruhe und nicht "to go"

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul (18 April 2013)

Flipdajunk schrieb:


> Naja,
> ich möchte meine Beleuchtung, Rollos und Heizung über mein Handy und über Taster in der Wohnung Steuern können. *Und das eventuell auch von außerhalb meines Heimnetzes*.


*Früher war nicht alles besser.*
Ich bin auch froh dass es Internet und Handys gibt. 
Aber wenn jemand *innerhalb seiner eigenen Wohnung* mit der Heizung und den Rollos telefonieren will,
da hört es bei mir auf.

Wenn ich der Meinung bin, in einem Zimmer ist es zu kalt, gehe ich zum Heizkörper und drehe auf.
Und ich freue mich darüber, dass ich nicht erst Holz hacken oder Brickets schleppen muss.
Denn das würde die App wohl nicht für mich erledigen.

Eigentlich ist das alles schon viel zu sehr OT
Bei Deinen "Problemen" kann ich Dir eh nicht helfen.

Nichts für ungut
Viel Erfolg noch bei Deiner Hausautomatisierung


----------



## Jannes1987 (19 April 2013)

Ich habe das Beispielprojekt hier auch noch einmal gepostet:
http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/629...g-mit-hilfe-des-webservers-der-s7-1200-a.html

vielleicht kann man ja noch den Link oben abändern.

Gruß
Jannes


----------



## Flipdajunk (19 April 2013)

Paul schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das alles schon viel zu sehr OT
> Bei Deinen "Problemen" kann ich Dir eh nicht helfen.
> 
> Nichts für ungut
> Viel Erfolg noch bei Deiner Hausautomatisierung




Ich wollte hier nur auf eine schöne Lösung hinweisen. Wer es braucht oder nicht ist mir relativ egal. 
Aber in deiner ersten Antwort sagst du "man braucht da keine S7 1200 für einsetzten, sag erst mal erst was du willst." 
Jetzt schreibe ich was ich will, und deine antwort ist "alles übertrieben, ich geh lieber zur Heizung" super...

Und ob es sinnvoll ist Licht Heizung und Rollo übers Smartphone zu steuern ist jedem selbt überlassen, darüber möchten wir hier ja nicht diskutieren oder?

Also nichts für ungut,
viel spaß noch bei deinen Läufen zur Heizung, und immer freuen dass du hein Holz hacken musst!


----------



## Mobi (26 April 2013)

Flipdajunk schrieb:


> Aber in deiner ersten Antwort sagst du "man braucht da keine S7 1200 für einsetzten, sag erst mal erst was du willst."


Das hat IBFS gesagt.
Aber eine S7 würde ich dafür auch nicht nehmen. Ich nehme dafür eine andere, günstigere.


----------



## -Andreas- (26 April 2013)

Die 1200 ist ein gutes Objekt zur Hausautomation mit ausreichend Potential. Setze es selbst für eine Gebäudelüftung ein. (1214 AC/DC/Rly + AI +AO). 
Da bist du mit ca. 1T€ incl. Panel dabei.

Apropos günstig: Für Bequemlichkeit werden doch eh €`s ohne Ende ausgegeben. 

Gruß -Andreas-


----------

